# LOWRANCE service dept> NOT HAPPY !!!



## skeeter341

:rant:I have a Lowrance ifinder Expedition C and the cigerette lighter plug in dont work all the time ,You have to push it in hard and hold it at an angle to work ,Bought a new cord and same way ,Got ahold of Lowrance and the service dept. qouted me a flat rate of $149 just to LOOK at it !!! Thats not counting any parts or any other expenses incurred ,:yikes: Is it just me or does this seem HIGH for a $200 GPS ???? I thought this was VERY unreasonable ,Any one know how to take this apart ???? Maybe i can fix it myself ,Loose Wire ??? Thanks Skeeter


----------



## pikeman1

send a email to linda and maybe she will help you out. She helped me when I had problems with my 522.
[email protected]


----------



## Sling

could the prob be in the lighter plug ?


----------



## skeeter341

Sling said:


> could the prob be in the lighter plug ?


 Bought a new one,same thing


----------



## sfw1960

skeeter341 said:


> Bought a new one,same thing


I hate to be the @4$zs here , but did you give any consideration to your lighter SOCKET being the problem & NOT the cord??
:evil:
Try it in another lighter socket and *verify the trouble *then place blame*.*
Obviously if a new one (cord) acts the same - I'd look further up the line.
I've had no trouble with the lighter cord for my old antique GPS that's 12-15 yrs old , and pikeman's right on the money with Linda Colt.
She replaced a buddies X27 with TWO emails from me. She rules!

I used to run an electronics shop & we installed a TON of marine electronics so we were used to trouble shooting problems , and overlooking something is the easiest thing to do!
You may just find the problem lies in a socket.


----------



## skeeter341

Tried it in my 03 F-150 My new 09 F150 and the ole ladys 07 Freestar van ,,Same problem ,It does the same thing in all vehicles and with both power cords ,1 new one and the original cord ,I covered the bases on vehicles and power cords ,still NO luck :sad:I will try Linda and post the resonse ,,Thanks Guys




sfw1960 said:


> I hate to be the @4$zs here , but did you give any consideration to your lighter SOCKET being the problem & NOT the cord??
> :evil:
> Try it in another lighter socket and *verify the trouble *then place blame*.*
> Obviously if a new one (cord) acts the same - I'd look further up the line.
> I've had no trouble with the lighter cord for my old antique GPS that's 12-15 yrs old , and pikeman's right on the money with Linda Colt.
> She replaced a buddies X27 with TWO emails from me. She rules!
> 
> I used to run an electronics shop & we installed a TON of marine electronics so we were used to trouble shooting problems , and overlooking something is the easiest thing to do!
> You may just find the problem lies in a socket.


----------



## roger23

I have a hand held,,mine has the same problem ,,but mine is from my abuse ,mine is the connection on the GPS for the adaptor, I think I dropped it to many times,,,if I duct tape it in place it works ok plus looks cool :yikes:


----------



## sfw1960

Well I guess you did check it out well.
I could always say it's a ford design...
:lol:
Sorry for your misfortune , but I guess you should probably investigate the option Roger is using.
I've had devices that got got messed up on and I also ended up using tape to torque the connector to the side to maintain connection.
The reason Lowrance quoted you such a high price is they actually replace the unit with a new one.

Send Linda an email - see what she has to say - I know that she's replaced units not under warranty before - it certainly won't hurt to try contacting her.

*Linda Colt*
Customer Walk in Service Department
12000 East Skelly Drive
Tulsa Oklahoma 74128
1-800-324-1356 ext 8747
Direct Line 918-438-8747

[email protected]


G'Luck!
Robert


----------



## bigrackmack

I have dealt with Linda also......if anyone can help you out it will be her......Mack


----------



## Down Lowe

so my x135 died this weekend. I try getting a hold of customer service for 2 and a half hours and only get the busy signal. I try calling the direct line - also no luck getting through.

I googled lowrance customer service and found Linda's contact info on a texas bass fishing forum.

I e-mailed her and had a response in 15 minutes. 

She's getting to be pretty famous. Sounds like she is single handedly saving Lowrance some pretty big face!

We'll see how it goes. Picked up the unti in 07 so it is out of warranty.


----------



## skeeter341

WOW!!! Linda Colt ROCKS !!!!! She is going to replace my Ifinder even if it is out of warrenty, Thanks for the heads up guys !!!!It was easy
as contacting her and explaining my issue and Whammo ,A new one is on the way ,Way to go Linda Colt !!!!


----------



## skeeter341

Got new Lowrance today ,WOW that is what I call service !!! How can one Guy give you the run around and Linda Colt make life so easy ?? I am one Happy Dude now thanks to L.C. and for the reference from you guys !! Skeeter


----------



## sfw1960

*HAPPY Now?????*



:lol:


----------



## skeeter341

yes i am !!!!!


----------



## M Bresnahan

Lowrance and DirecTV installation are equally bad. I would never purchase another Lowrance GPS or Fish Finder because the service is non-existant.


----------



## Shoeman

M Bresnahan said:


> Lowrance and DirecTV installation are equally bad. I would never purchase another Lowrance GPS or Fish Finder because the service is non-existant.


:lol:


----------



## skeeter341

M Bresnahan said:


> Lowrance and DirecTV installation are equally bad. I would never purchase another Lowrance GPS or Fish Finder because the service is non-existant.


 Well if you have read this post , I thought the same thing .Thats untill I contacted Linda Colt ,You will see that their service is AWESOME !!! "IF" you contact the right people !!!!!! :chillin:


----------



## gunrod

In case anyone else is looking (like I was) Linda was kind of forced out of Navionics. Her email is disabled. If you google her name with Navionics there are post all over various boards about it. Many emailed the CEO who felt compelled to post a response to all the emails that they are in talks to bring her back. 

She left some where around the end of January. Hopefully they get her back but for now her email is disabled.

I'm gonna try the number tomorrow to see if I get some help.


----------



## Sturgeon-man

I sure hope so:rant: Just got brned by a seller on E-bay ( 1st bad experience I've had with 79 purchases , I knew my luck on their was running out ) Lowrance Expedition c, doesn't even pick-up a sat signal. $149.00 just to look at it . Guy I spoke with said sounds like a bad hard drive.......whatever that is. Was going to buy a new model ,the Safari or Sierra but iI've got the Lakemaster pro master & Navionics charts on the boat graphs. Guess what I learned? ........YOU NEED A SATELLITE SIGNAL FIRST TOO HAVE THOSE SWEET DETAILED MAPS:rant::rant::rant:sorry for that crap ...just venting a little. I don"t know what too do but hope that I can get in touch with Linda Colt & maybe she can help me out


----------



## hitechman

Yupper................and an eBay Invoice will get you zilch as far as warranty work. None of the GPS manufacturers honor an eBay purchase, contrary to what the seller may say. I found that out the hard way as well.

Steve


----------

